# Fluval Shaker Aquarium



## ianpow (3 Jan 2021)

picked up a fluval shaker aquarium with a drilled base it comes with a 207 external filter i would like to replace with a oase thermo 600 can anyone tell me if the pipes sizes are the same befor i order

thanks for looking


----------



## mort (4 Jan 2021)

Pipe size on the oase thermo 600 looks to be 16/22 mm (internal/external). I haven't seen the shaker range but the old fluval tanks came with filter hosing that had rubber end parts which push over the pipes. These hoses appear to be 14.5mm in diameter which might mean the oase is to loose because it's better to stretch the piping over the bulkhead for grip. You could try a piece of 16/22mm pipe on there first to see how it feels before ordering the new filter.


----------



## ianpow (4 Jan 2021)

thanks if i can get anything with lockdown will try a bit of pipe first


----------



## ianpow (24 Jan 2021)

just a quick update for anyone eles looking to do the same its fits no problems at all


----------

